
Show HN: Flashfed.com – a flash sale aggregator powered by machine learning - badmin_
https://flashfed.com
======
badmin_
I trained a least-squares linear regression model to predict the 'sharability'
of a given sale using n-gram feature hashing on data I scraped, applied
weights and normalized by percentile, from social media sites.

It's built using Huginn[0], Azure ML[1], and Wordpress.

If anyone has any suggestions to improve the model, or really anything else,
please feel free to comment or drop me an email at badmin@flashfed.com

[0]:[https://github.com/huginn/huginn](https://github.com/huginn/huginn)
[1]:[https://studio.azureml.net](https://studio.azureml.net)

~~~
tectonic
Nice use of Huginn!

~~~
badmin_
Thanks for building it!

